# New Yorker Article Doomsday Preps for he Super-Rich



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Interesting article . Many with money are concerned about civil society breaking down and are obtaining Bug Out Locations in other countries and in large underground communities were an apartment is 3 million million dollars.

Doomsday Prep for the Super-Rich - The New Yorker


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Crackup of civilization  I like that.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

It's funny how this news is suppose to be new. Elites have been doing this for decades folks. In fact go back to pre war Germany and see how many truly elite Jews were long gone from that hell hole before the nazi party took hold.


----------



## TestosteroneRN (Jan 24, 2017)

Well they are going to pay 3 million dollars for something that is going to wind up killing most people in those communal bunkers. My profession gives me an interesting perspective into the preparedness field of bunkers. 

I have a great video that details one of the biggest considerations people need to make, but never do, when planning on having a bunker. The video is titled Survival Bunkers and What They Won't Tell You and it is on my TestosteroneRN youtube channel. 

I promise you that most people never considered what I have and looked at it from my perspective. Just because they are super rich, doesn't mean that they will survive.

Stay informed. Be prepared!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The comments are great: "I'm going to crap in the air vents" LOL.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

all is good with the guards, for the elite bunkers, until the a really honest to God serious SHTF hits - there's only sooooooo much that the holy buck will buy - and loyalty and devotion isn't one of them .... they're either going to toss the a-holes out the hatch or load up a motor pool Hummer with their choice from the kitchen pantry and armory ....


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

If the guards, drivers, pilots...etc can't bring their own family members then this is all for nothing.


----------



## tc556guy (Sep 9, 2015)

If you have the available cash, why not. You plan to the fullest extent possible within your budget, and some of these people have extensive budgets


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I just wonder what they think they will find when they come out . Also concerns me that they think the likely hood of something this bad is so high. My preps for winter storms, tornado, flooding, earth quake , local loss of electricity for a few weeks I think are very good. Rethinking nuclear and an economic collapse.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

boy would they all be SOL if there were a sudden EMP..........


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Not really new news, as I have read this same info a couple of years ago.



> U.S. Elites Buying New Zealand Redoubts to Escape "Crackup of Civilization


U.S. Elites Buying New Zealand Redoubts to Escape "Crackup of Civilization" » Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

They know economic collapse is coming and they know it will be hell on Earth. The great depression lasted 10 years, but a collaspe today would be orders of magnitude worse. Think Venezuela on steroids. Even many who think they are preppers will not survive a multi year event like that. IMO being in a community of like minded people working and pulling together would give you a better shot than trying to hide out in a bunker.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

C.L.Ripley said:


> They know economic collapse is coming and they know it will be hell on Earth. The great depression lasted 10 years, but a collaspe today would be orders of magnitude worse. Think Venezuela on steroids. Even many who think they are preppers will not survive a multi year event like that. IMO being in a community of like minded people working and pulling together would give you a better shot than trying to hide out in a bunker.


I totally agree.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Tech Titans Plot Their Doomsday Escape to New Zealand Luxury Bunkers


https://www.bloomberg.com/features/2018-rich-new-zealand-doomsday-preppers/


----------



## PAPrepper (Oct 24, 2013)

I love these stories, they are out of touch.


----------

